# to walk with a backpack open without knowing it



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How can I express a situation where I walk on the street with a backpack which is open, without my knowledge?

"Minä kävelin minun reppuni avattuna ilman tietäni." (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Kävelin kadulla tietämättä, että reppuni oli auki.  
_
You could also say _Kävelin kadulla enkä ollut huomannut, että reppuni oli [jäänyt] auki.
_
"Ilman tietäni" is "without my road" in English.


----------



## Hakro

Please note that _reppu_ as a slang word means "bottom". So _reppu auki_ might mean the same as the more common (and more vulgar) phrase _perse auki = rahaton_, broke, without any money.

Thus I'd suggest to use _selkäreppu_ instead of _reppu_, just to be sure.


----------



## altazure

I don't think I've ever before heard the word _reppu_ used for bottom, and I've never had any problems using the word for a backpack. Saying _s__elkäreppu_ sounds unnecessarily wordy or clumsy to me.

I don't mean to refute Hakro's comment, I just think it's interesting - and something to keep in mind - that there are differences like this even between the native speakers of a language.


----------



## DrWatson

Hakro said:


> Please note that _reppu_ as a slang word means "bottom". So _reppu auki_ might mean the same as the more common (and more vulgar) phrase _perse auki = rahaton_, broke, without any money.


I don't know which slang that is but I have never encountered this usage before. I would say just _reppu_ is still a pretty safe bet.


----------



## Hakro

In _stadin slangi_ we very seldom use the word "backpack",_ (selk__ä)reppu_,  because a downtown citizen very seldom has one. 

My main idea was to say that _reppu auki_ can have a suspicious meaning. In other contexts, _reppu_ is a neutral word you can use without any harm, even in Helsinki.


----------

